# Large growth ring. Is this normal?



## russiantortoisegirl (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, so this is my 3 1/2 year old Russian tortoise and lately I noticed that her growth ring is very large. Is this normal?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 23, 2016)

Seems to be pretty normal with Russian tortoises just picked up at a pet store and started being fed more food than it was getting before. It's really not a problem.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jun 23, 2016)

It looks like your baby has a good appetite.


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 23, 2016)

Is she growing unsymmetrical or is it just the picture?


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jun 23, 2016)

I thought my tortoise was getting asymmetrical growth, but it turned out it was his/her shell growth being lighter in spots. But, the baby's growing, which is a good thing. Can't tell if it's asymmetrical or not.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jun 23, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> Is she growing unsymmetrical or is it just the picture?


 Just the picture I think


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jun 23, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> Is she growing unsymmetrical or is it just the picture?



What does a unsymmetrical shell look like? I think it's just the picture.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jun 23, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Seems to be pretty normal with Russian tortoises just picked up at a pet store and started being fed more food than it was getting before. It's really not a problem.


 ok thank you!!


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 23, 2016)

russiantortoisegirl said:


> What does a unsymmetrical shell look like? I think it's just the picture.


In the picture it looks like the white growth ring is only on one side of the scute, so I wondered if the scutes are growing unsymmetrical.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jun 24, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> In the picture it looks like the white growth ring is only on one side of the scute, so I wondered if the scutes are growing unsymmetrical.
> View attachment 178027


 I think it is unsymmetrical. Is this harming her? Is there any thing I can do?


----------



## Kori5 (Jun 24, 2016)

Cute little tortie .


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 24, 2016)

I dont think theres too much you can do about it. It seems like it happens often with Russians. My russian has thick growth lines around that band as well. And some sides of the scutes have growth lines while the other side is still stuck with another. I massage coconut oil into her shell once a month, or less. Just to see if it helps separate them. Im not sure if it helps or not but i dont know if any negative effects so i keep up with it.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Jun 24, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I dont think theres too much you can do about it. It seems like it happens often with Russians. My russian has thick growth lines around that band as well. And some sides of the scutes have growth lines while the other side is still stuck with another. I massage coconut oil into her shell once a month, or less. Just to see if it helps separate them. Im not sure if it helps or not but i dont know if any negative effects so i keep up with it.


Ok thank you!!


----------



## Ziamia (Jan 17, 2017)

One of my tortoises just woke and he has got a large growth ring round him. He's eating and running around quite happy. I wait patiently for the other one to awake and see how he had grown


----------



## florida1 (Jan 21, 2021)

My 4 yr old Russian also has a wide yellow band. The vet told me she is fat so I guess I feed her too often.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2021)

Don't worry about growth rings larger on one side than the other. The tortoise's growth is in keeping with his overall silhouette. If you black out the tortoise and look at his "shadow" it's a perfect shape, and not distorted at all.


----------

